# New piano - what kind? Please, help!



## Jaro

My old piano started to work like an old human being. Keys don't respond properly, sometimes they do work well, sometimes they don't. It is impossible to control and practice playing. Every approach to the piece may be different. That is why I am starting to gain some knowledge of what to buy.

My situation right now is that I can't buy regular piano yet. Can't bother people living with me yet. That is why for time being I need still digital piano. I think I will be able to collect ca. £ 1 to 2k. What are my options with that money in my pocket? Do you have any suggestions? I would like to have something as well that will serve for some time before I change my living situation where I am able to finally get a real piano. Please, help me find the best possible instrument to continue my journey with music.

All comments as always very much appreciated


----------



## JTS

When you get into the realm of the electronic you have to make up your mind whether you want to electronic piano or one which does a whole load of effects. Just an electronic piano Yamaha is pretty good. But you can save yourself a heap of money going secondhand because there are a whole stack of people who buy these things thinking they are going to learn in a fortnight because they believe the publicity and then find their name is not Mozart


----------



## Jaro

JTS said:


> When you get into the realm of the electronic you have to make up your mind whether you want to electronic piano or one which does a whole load of effects. Just an electronic piano Yamaha is pretty good. But you can save yourself a heap of money going secondhand because there are a whole stack of people who buy these things thinking they are going to learn in a fortnight because they believe the publicity and then find their name is not Mozart


I do not wish to have loads of effects. I just want the one that is as close to the real piano as possible with the price range (1-2k). Keys are the most important I figured that will give as close experience of playing as real piano. I know we can't compare digital piano to real one, but getting as close as possible is my aim. Thanks for comment... and knowledge and experience started to flow


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

You might give your old keyboard a cleaning. Maybe there are spiders in there.


----------



## Michael122

Recommend you have one with 88 keys, if you aren't already using such. 
You would most likely appreciate and enjoy an older digital Yamaha "P" series.
The model of choice would probably be the P-105 which has all the bells and whistles along with a wonderful sound.
Currently on E-bay ranging between $300 to $550.
Most current P series is the P-125 at $700.


----------



## Potiphera

Jaro said:


> My old piano started to work like an old human being. Keys don't respond properly, sometimes they do work well, sometimes they don't. It is impossible to control and practice playing. Every approach to the piece may be different. That is why I am starting to gain some knowledge of what to buy.
> 
> My situation right now is that I can't buy regular piano yet. Can't bother people living with me yet. That is why for time being I need still digital piano. I think I will be able to collect ca. £ 1 to 2k. What are my options with that money in my pocket? Do you have any suggestions? I would like to have something as well that will serve for some time before I change my living situation where I am able to finally get a real piano. Please, help me find the best possible instrument to continue my journey with music.
> 
> All comments as always very much appreciated


What is the make of your piano at present and how long have you had it?
IF you purchased it new, it would come with a 5 year guarantee.


----------



## Jaro

Potiphera said:


> What is the make of your piano at present and how long have you had it?
> IF you purchased it new, it would come with a 5 year guarantee.


Hi, My recent piano is Yamaha CLP-820. It was quite old when I got it, but almost never used. I have it for ca. 4 years now. Biggest disadvantages are keys which don't respond properly, actually they respond as they like quite often.

I am after anything that will give as close experience as possible to real piano. Sound and keys. I played during summer time on real pianos and even one grand piano, and the keys, their weight was astonishing comparing to what I practice with. With my new purchase for next few years, hopefully one or two I would like to get as close as possible to real piano advantages as possible. But you know, they advertise almost each as exceptional, but reality is quite different. That is why I seek advice from you, forum fellow members, who play on proper pianos, and can give directions to the right choice for my purchase.

Anyway, thank again for commenting, all of you, I am certain it will bring something good.


----------



## Potiphera

I know these are expensive , but have you considered a silent piano?

I hope you find a good piano soon. 

https://princetonpianos.com/yamaha-silent-pianos/

.


----------



## Jaro

Potiphera said:


> I know these are expensive , but have you considered a silent piano?
> 
> I hope you find a good piano soon.
> 
> https://princetonpianos.com/yamaha-silent-pianos/
> 
> .


Hi, thanks, I did not know that they actually exist  Yes, they are pricy, but to be honest, I need something for next year or two, and then my goal will be to have possibly grand piano on my own and there more money will flow. So, I stick to decent digital piano for now, since I work on to change my living situation to where I can practice with acoustic instrument for good  It all takes time, but getting closer and closer.


----------



## Jaro

I think, I found the way to find what I need, I will visit for the next month or two, three music stores nearby with grand pianos and play on them a bit, then I will gain a bit of experience from them. Having that it will be easier to test digital pianos and decide which is the best for me personally. I guess it is necessary to understand our own needs. We might have different needs, after all we are all in some ways unique. But, still curious what is important for you my friends when choosing your piano for years to play on.


----------



## morsing

I wouldn't buy second hand. Digital pianos have come a long way in the last ten years, don't comprise on it.

If you can spend up to 2k, I am very happy with my Roland HP704, it's absolutely amazing.

Thanks


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I respectfully disagree. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a good quality and well maintained second-hand acoustic piano, and there's no way my wonderful 1925 Bechstein represents a "compromise" of any sort. On the contrary, if you want to be able to transfer between acoustic and digital pianos and play both equally well, I doubt that's fully achievable if you don't play acoustic pianos at least as often as, preferably more often than, digital ones.


----------



## mikeh375

^^^ as an owner of a grand piano _and_ a studio that has a digital keyboard, I have to agree with Animal above. There's no substitute for the weight of the keys and the benefits that has on strengthening the fingers and their touch. After a few hours practise on my real piano, my weighted Kawai MP8 feels absurdly easy to play. For balance, I'm not familiar with the digital pianos of the last 10 years or so, can anybody comment on their touch capabilities as my Kawai is about 20 years old?

There are of course some practical benefits in going digital and I guess Jaro is aware of all of this, especially the pros and cons regarding technique and touch, so I'll say no more.
(as an aside, I admire Jaro's committment to promoting piano practise here at TC and on his site).

*EDIT.*..on another thread I see @morsing has bought a Roland HP704. I had a look at the spec and read it has touch sensitivity up to 100 (fixed) and 10 hammer response types(?). That seems good enough to cater for most techniques. I still prefer real acoustics however to any electronic sound but obviously ymmv along with circumstances..... and I am old skool after all.

Here's the promo vid....

https://www.andertons.co.uk/roland-hp704-digital-piano-in-charcoal-black-hp704-ch?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces&gclid=CjwKCAjw5c6LBhBdEiwAP9ejGynqxFnP8woK-Xe3rmAr-cokej_sLbSKHz0ZlqqkbMK4OljgNHRNrxoCXlAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jaro

Thank you all for your input. I am grateful you took some time from your lives to advise me. Your shared experience is very helpful. 
I have to admit 'mike375' I am jealous, good way jealous about what you wrote:


> as an owner of a grand piano and a studio that has a digital keyboard


. Well, that is my aim for one day. To have my own studio and grand piano with digital piano in there. This digital will be one I will purchase, based on my preferences and all knowledge I will gain here from you. Thank you for the link with Roland review, I have as well already checked that review yesterday. It looks good compared to what I have right now. Of course, soon I will check it out in the store, quite a trip 100+ miles to Roland store with all the goodies, but I am sure it will be worth it.

Have, you all, great day. With a heart full of application towards you. I can feel in my body, I am another step closer to having my new piano, I hope sooner or later. You made my day! Thank you!

Ps. Still if there is more to add, in advance I am grateful for your time and advice.


----------



## morsing

Animal the Drummer said:


> I respectfully disagree. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a good quality and well maintained second-hand acoustic piano, and there's no way my wonderful 1925 Bechstein represents a "compromise" of any sort. On the contrary, if you want to be able to transfer between acoustic and digital pianos and play both equally well, I doubt that's fully achievable if you don't play acoustic pianos at least as often as, preferably more often than, digital ones.


I said digital.


----------

